# New Nigerian Doe!



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

We just brought home this girl today. She is a "talker" - unfortunately. . . . I think she may have finally settled in. She was really annoying me earlier! :hair:

Anywho, this is Adelaide. She came to us as a replacement for a doe that never seemed quite right (she was kind of sickly from birth). She sadly died on Monday. It looks like she died while she was sleeping, came as a total surprise as she actually seemed to be doing a little better, no sign at all of illness. Anyways, it was very, very sad. As our veterinarian says, "where there's livestock, there's dead-stock". So very true; sad but true.

Adelaide was born 11/8/07 - she has pretty blue eyes and okay conformation, I'm not thrilled w/ her but she is fairly correct overall. We also own her dam, Iris and half-sister, Leona. This doe is also a grand-daughter to Tiger L, her sire is Tiger I.

Anyways, I will try to get around to clipping her soon and taking better photos.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh, she is big enough to breed. Which one of my bucks would u breed her to??? 

You can see them on my website under "Bucks". 

I was thinking Lancelot because I want to get him proven w/ kids on the ground. A plus is that he is polled, a pretty cool trait.  

Thanks!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you know this already but it really depends on what you dont like about her.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Ohhhh, she is very striking! :drool: Congrats, and sorry about the other one, that's really sad. But hey, you got a beautiful doe! I would breed her to Lancelot (sp) I think you got quite a few kids out of Roy? Is that his name I think. So now you could try him on this doe. That polled trait is always so nice!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Did you ever get photos of Lancelot's dam's udder? Without knowing her udder I'd be inclinded to use Blue. Either way its good to prove both so you know what they can do. 

She's a pretty doe. Boy don't I feel for you. Talkers can be so incredibly annoying and I have quite a few who tend to talk. Minuet is one mega-mouth of my herd. But her udder is incredible so I don't plan to sell her. Anyway, congrats on your new beauty!!!


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

Can't really tell a whole lot from the pic except she's quite pretty; what makes her just "okay" for you? What could she be stronger in? 
I totally hear you about the bleating - a doe kid I kept this season is always yapping - and loud too!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

haha if she annoys you with her gabbing i'll take her!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Pretty doe!  Sorry you lost one though.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

She's a pretty doe! I think I would breed her to Blue also.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree, Blue - but I would like to know what you would like to improve. 

I am sorry about the other girl - :hug:


----------



## artsy_farmgirl (Mar 1, 2008)

Congrats on your beautiful doe, she has lovely markings.
I think Lancelot would be a really good match for her, he has nice markings also and I was impressed with his dam's lineage and kidding history. If any come out polled that would probably be nice too. Lovely photo, thanks for sharing.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

At this time, I think her rump could be a little more level from hips to pins. Her dam has an awesome rump so hers may level out some more w/ time. I wish her a little longer body - I guess that's all. . . . Her udder potential looks really good, long teats that are placed nicely.

I don't have a pic of his dam's udder, I have seen it in person. She is 11 years old, close to 12 yrs. Her udder was nicer when she was younger, obviously. Her attachment is strong but not quite as strong as when she was 6-7. Her bloodlines are what we were really looking at more than her.

Here's his sire's dam's udder:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

We decided to breed Addie to Royal Blue. She needs a longer body and Roy-Roy has a VERY long body, so hopefully we'll see improvement in the kids. 

**Edited to add pics


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Quick question. Could those be tiny moonspots on Royal's side??? His sire is heavily moonspotted. We also noticed two of his kids this year have this small white spot on their side. Is that just a "spot"? I'll try to get pics of the kids' spots soon.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Very pretty girl. . . . I would love for my girl to talk more. She hardly ever says anything!

Handsome buck too.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Very pretty doe. I think you made a good decision to breed her to blue. I think he will give her kids more length and they would be cute.About the moonspots I have no clue what so ever. :scratch:


----------

